
Water droplets have been made to do the seemingly impossible [video] - respinal
https://vimeo.com/353351883
======
olliej
This is so neat. If authors happen to be around:

* how persistent is the charge? Eg does it eventually reduce to neutral after some amount of drops? Or is the movement dependent on initial drop velocity?

* how mechanically robust is the surface?

* in the “pipette” demo you started with a drop, but that would imply you have to have already measured the droplet - are you able to control the lifting power sufficiently to pull up just the required amount?

~~~
respinal
It is! That can be used for so many applications like microfluidics (my
research field). I am not one of the authors, but you can see their paper here
([https://www.nature.com/articles/s41563-019-0440-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41563-019-0440-2)).
They have more details there. They modified the surface chemically, “The
superamphiphobic surface is made from fluorinated porous silicon dioxide.” You
can see some details here ([https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/gravity-
defying-droplets...](https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/gravity-defying-
droplets-race-upside-down-on-super-slippery-surface/3010851.article)), but may
need to sign up. If you can’t get that info, let me know.

